# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] BGY33 RF Module

## kentar

Πωλείτε BGY33 RF Module αυθεντικό της Philiphs σφραγισμένο ολοκαίνουργιο στο σακουλάκι του τιμή 50€
https://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datash...IPS/BGY33.html

----------

